# Remaining Schedule:



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> *3/9 Golden State*
> 3/11 Detroit
> 3/13 Spurs
> 3/14 Rockets
> ...


Home Games
Road Games
*Important Games[Playoff Intentions]*
I see a potential 13-9 ending putting the Clippers at 42-40 and hopefully the 7th seed.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

3/9 Golden State (Win)
3/11 Detroit (loss)
3/13 Spurs (loss)
3/14 Rockets (loss)
3/16 Bobcats (win)
3/18 Nets (win)
3/20 Bulls (loss)
3/21 Bucks (win)
3/23 Jazz (loss)
3/24 Wizards (win)
3/28 Rockets (loss)
3/30 Kings (loss)
3/31 Blazers (win)
4/4 Lakers (win)
4/7 Nuggets (loss)
4/9 Mavericks (loss)
4/10 Hornets (loss)
4/12 Lakers (win)
4/13 Blazers (win)
4/15 Kings (win)
4/17 Suns (loss)
4/18 Hornets (win)

11-11 is what i project, and thats if the Clippers play OK ball and beat the teams they should, if they play like they did last year or like they are capable of then it will be better, and who knows if .500 the rest of the way will get them in....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to win some road games because if they can't they are screwed especially since they have 13 road games and 9 home games left. It sure seems like the Clippers have a tough schedule left with many games against key teams that they will be battling with for a position in the playoffs. It is time for the Clippers to focus and stay healthy. Cassell is gatekeeper to the playoffs, with him leading the charge the Clippers can make it.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Holy crap, that's an insane schedule, especially towards the end where like 9 of the last 11 games are against teams that will be playing their *** off for playoff position, and the other two are Dallas & Phoenix...

The only teams that aren't really playoff caliber are the bobcats & bucks. I think it'll be a miracle if we finish with .500 in the last 22 games...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i knew something like this was bound to happen. Our schedule the last two months has been WAY too soft..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

actually, there is possible disaster looming. I was just looking at the clippers victories, this year 2007, the last two months, looking for really meaningful victories. Victories against a team better than them, and not hit by the injury bug. 

In February, I dont see one meaningful victory the whole month. The only wins were against teams that arguabley you had to say that the clippers SHOULD have won. 

You have to go back to the end of january for the clippers last meaningful victory, against the chicago bulls who at the time where about 5 games ahead of them. You could say perhaps the Minnesota game was one which twolves had the better record at the time (by two games), but if im not mistaken that was right when minnesota barely got a new coach. So do you know what that means?

Since January 1, 2007, we have exactly one victory over a team that was "better" than us...and that being a chicago bulls team, who had us only by about 4 wins at the time. Add to that that we still even lost games that we "should have" won, against teams that are clearly "worse" than us. 

With that in mind, just going by what has happened so far this year (even with semi healthy Cassell and Livingston, let me just take a statistical look at the schedule you guys posted there...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

And another thing...they only beat teams they "should have" beaten, teams worse than them, 70% (14 out of 20) of the time. The other 6 times they lost to teams like atlanta, knicks, seattle, etc.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN
3/11 Detroit LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN

So, based on them for 2 months only beating one team better than them (which happened to be the bulls as well), and based on their 70% win rate against teams worse than them (i gave them 75% chance here in this one), mathematically, the clippers "should" finish 9 and 13, IF somehow without cassell and livingston or at least livingston, they can play at the same level as they did in January and february.

Lose lose situation for everyone. For those fans that want the clippers in the playoffs as the last seed, they wont get in if it remains status quo. For those fans who want clippers with higher lottery pick, 9-13 really isnt going to help them much either, even though at LEAST they would be in the lottery.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

probably the most important thing is gonna be if they can get on some kind winning streak, and during that streak beat some good teams and obviously the teams they "should" beat. ....

its gonna be exciting down the stretch, cant wait for Friday ima see how Jason Hart plays finally!!!! 

GO CLIPPERS!!! 
:yay:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


Ok, so clippers lost to a team behind them in the standings...nothing earth shattering here, it happens 30% of the time. Lets see how they do the next few times they play teams behind them.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's our plan... go to the lottery, draft a PG... or if we win 1st, get oden and trade the draft rights of sofokilis for a good PG. =)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The next 3 games are going to be hard to watch if the Clippers don't step up and start playing well...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

0-3 thus far and have 19 games remaining. If they play like they did tonight against the Spurs, they should be able to win about 10 of those games and get into the playoffs, maybe sneak up to the 6th seed if they can.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/18 Nets WIN
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN
__________________


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i see you have them losing to the Lakers twice, but i mean if they can somehow contain Kobe or let Kobe get his i think they can beat the Lakers twice..they have been playing horrible....


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If we could just go on one 18 game win streak, I know we can make the playoffs!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/18 Nets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/20 Bulls WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


Well, i had the "saddest" predictions amongst everyone here, and yet still, the clippers have lost all the games i thought they would, and even lost 2 i thought they would win. However, im not surprised. My thesis was based on the mathematics of how the clippers performed the last 3 months, at near full strength...and it would only continue if the clippers could keep that level, even though suffering losses of livingston and cassell. However, it seems that it has made the difference, as the clippers are now loosing games they should be winning. 

Next up is bulls. I predicted win because every now and then, the clippers do beat someone they are "supposed" to lose to. Last time it happened, it was against the bulls. Lets see if lightning strikes twice in the same place


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> If we could just go on one 18 game win streak, I know we can make the playoffs!


just like how the finals were suppose to be the clippers this year? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the only good thing to come out of this weekend is that the Kings are not winning either...i dont watch them so i dont know how horrible they are playing but right now they are down against the Hawks....if we dont compete with them for the last spot, then who??? the Warriors?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow Hawks up 28 against the Kings :lol: 
:yay:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> just like how the finals were suppose to be the clippers this year? :biggrin:


I'm thinking we should say the Clippers will be the worst team next year, then they will become the best... you know what I mean?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> the only good thing to come out of this weekend is that the Kings are not winning either...i dont watch them so i dont know how horrible they are playing but right now they are down against the Hawks....if we dont compete with them for the last spot, then who??? the Warriors?


i hope you're not underestimating the warriors, because they look pretty damn good...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

nah i didnt mean it like that, i meant like if the Warriors is the team you guys think we are gonna have to compete with for the last spot...
by all indications its probably gonna be the case...unless they get on a huge slump and we can somehow get on a winning streak :rofl:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

after beating the BUlls tonight if we beat the BUcks, and then handle our business at home, our chances are good, besides the Warriors NO ONE is really playing well , the WOlves lost again....
maaan! all i want to do is get in, once we are in aaaaaaanything can happen and i am confident in the team, 
when we play like we are capable of we contend with even the best teams in the league....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/18 Nets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/20 Bulls WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN

Well so far, so good i guess according to my predictions...i actually should be 100%, but i went by golden state's record at the time, not the fact that they clearly were the better team than the clippers due to getting healthy. But still, its all good. I have a 4 game loosing streak (based on math) predicted now. I CANT see how the clippers lose all four though...they cant keep being so predictable. Lets see how it turns out.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

they havent won many games recenty, but for some reason i think they can win those games at home.....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/18 Nets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/20 Bulls WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
3/23 Jazz LOSS
3/24 Wizards LOSS
3/28 Rockets LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS
4/7 Nuggets LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN
4/12 Lakers LOSS
4/13 Blazers LOSS
4/15 Kings WIN
4/17 Suns LOSS
4/18 Hornets WIN


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> 3/9 Golden State WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
> 3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
> 3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
> 3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
> ...


Just decided to update it


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

3/28 Rockets
3/30 Kings
3/31 Blazers

damn wednesdays game is on ESPN??? 
wow....Clippers home game but damn they never seem to stop Yao Ming, but if we keep playing like we have been...i dont see why we can extend the streak to 7 although damn we never seem to be able to beat the Kings...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

forgot about this thread, but lets conclude it now that the season is over. 

3/11 Detroit LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/13 Spurs LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/14 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/16 Bobcats WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/18 Nets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
3/20 Bulls WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/21 Bucks LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
3/23 Jazz LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
3/24 Wizards LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
3/28 Rockets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
3/30 Kings WIN ACTUAL: WIN
3/31 Blazers WIN ACTUAL: WIN
4/4 Lakers LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
4/7 Nuggets LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
4/9 Mavericks LOSS ACTUAL: LOSS
4/10 Hornets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
4/12 Lakers LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
4/13 Blazers LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
4/15 Kings WIN ACTUAL: LOSS
4/17 Suns LOSS ACTUAL: WIN
4/18 Hornets WIN ACTUAL: LOSS

So did the clippers remain predictable? I predicted 8-13, but they went 11-10.

Now, for those who didnt like my wanting the clippers to lose more, take a look now that you have retrospect. As the clippers played, it remained obvious that they were not a team that would/could make any kind of noise in the playoffs, so if they did squeak in, we would have probably got swept, or beaten in 5 games. As it stands, at LEAST we have an 0.5% chance at oden, and instead of getting the 17th pick in the draft, were guaranteed at least 14, with 3 shots at the top 3 picks.

I was actually hoping the clippers would finish with around 32-33 wins. About 7-8 less than they had. If we would have, those meesily 7 more wins would have meant that we would have jumped to the 6-9 range possibly in the draft...would have been a much bigger shot at oden/durant, and at the very least would have meant a conley, brewer, jin lian type player perhaps.

But, lets count our blessings. At least were in the lottery, i say instead of sending elgin to the lottery ball day, send cassell, and see if he cant use his mojo to get us a top 3 pick.


----------

